# Advice on Toes



## ColoradoBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

I posted a few weeks ago that the neighbors dog attacked our Midget White Tom. Tom has been in the barn trying to heal up but I am at a loss as what to do at this point.
He is alert, eatting, talking to his girls in the other pen (they attacked him so I have him seperated hoping it would help him heal up) and all seems to be okay except his left leg. It appears that his toes are "broken". He can move his leg but the toes do not seem to be working at all. If the wind catches him he will either fall over or just lay down to avoid it.
Do toes heal? Is there anything I can do to help him? I am afraid that he is not ever going to be well enough to go into the coop again.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you tried to splint the toes? Maybe put some cardboard cut to fit the size of his foot and tape it to the bottom of his foot so it keeps his toes spread out to heal. Sorry its just a guess I've never seen chicken with broken toes. I hope he gets better for you. Good luck.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes toes heal. If they are broken it will take a few weeks. People take 6-8 but bird bones heal faster as they are lighter and hollow. You could splint it but the bandage has to be loose enough or you could restrict blood flow to the toes and they could rot and fall off. Best just to keep him in his hospital cage. He was badly beaten up Nd really just needs time. Good thing it's Summer as this is much more difficult in cold weather. Give him a month then start worrying or considering other options. I am a veterinarian and I have treated birds with fractures before. So far so good.


----------

